# Not Long



## humulus (6/9/11)

Ok guys not long we all still in
see ya's around 2ish at felons place!(depending on what time i finish work!)


----------



## Blackapple (6/9/11)

Still good for me.
Looking forward to it.
Wife just offered to drive and pick me up!!!!!
Think I married the right one

Jordo


----------



## megs80 (6/9/11)

Can someone pm me the address.
Cheers


----------



## felon (7/9/11)

Pm sent


----------



## humulus (7/9/11)

Blackapple said:


> Still good for me.
> Looking forward to it.
> Wife just offered to drive and pick me up!!!!!
> Think I married the right one
> ...


Jordo she got a sister!!! :lol: (mine offered to drive too)
Might be able to pick one or 2 people up at Engadine station(or pub) on the way


----------



## megs80 (7/9/11)

Im thinking of taking the train to engadine from jannali. Then jumping on the bike to Felons. If anyones walking, ill ditch the bike and bring a couple of travellers.

Cheers


----------



## bowser (7/9/11)

Looking forward to the tasting, can someone please pm me the address as well.

ta


----------



## Tim (7/9/11)

Felon, can you PM me the address as well. I am only a maybe at this stage. I might be able to sneak along after 4pm.


----------



## flano (7/9/11)

can I get a PM sent as well pls.

cheers


----------



## AndyO (7/9/11)

Hi Felon,

Can i also get the address via PM?

Thanks,
AndyO!


----------



## felon (7/9/11)

Pm sent
So far it looks like we have about 8 people. If a few people could bring some nibbles that would be great.


----------



## Bubba Q (7/9/11)

I too need an address pm


----------



## bowser (7/9/11)

One of my mates who used to live in Engadine and is an avid all grainer is also coming.


----------



## Plastic Man (8/9/11)

Felon

Can you also please PM address. I'll bring some nibblies as well.

Have you broken the news to the missus that you've got 10ish strangers about to prop up yr bar Sat arvo ??

Thanks for being the host. Much appreciated !!

see you guys Sat.


----------



## flano (9/9/11)

ok fella's I have just cracked the keg I made for tomorrow and it is drinkable...phew!

It is a bastardized version of DR Smurtos JSGA.
Basically I used different hops and BIAB.

I hope it is not too gassy for felons setup.... I seem to have my pouring pressure set very low compared to what I read others have theirs set at.

I am getting picked up ( the missus is going out - I am babysitting, which should be interesting )at about 5.30ish.
So get there early if you want to try this concoction.

looking forward to tomorrow....I hope somebody knows what they are doing because I have heaps of questions.


----------



## bowser (9/9/11)

Wow, i have some Dr Smurtos as well, it will be interesting to taste the two, mine is an extract version though..

Pumped


----------



## felon (10/9/11)

Beernorks it won't be to gassy. My setup will still pour good at 300kpa.


----------



## Plastic Man (10/9/11)

kegged last night. Bit disappointed. Think I rushed things a bit. Will bring anyway plus a long neck or too.


----------

